# Stroke



## Lenny (Oct 25, 2010)

My Dad, who taught me to turn at an early age, who I labored alongside for half of my adult life, suffered another stroke today. He had a stroke at age 59 that left his left arm and hand somewhat limited. He is now 79. Today's has affected his other side. 
Once to the ER it was quickly determined that it was a clot. We gave permission for the administering of the recommended treatment, a drug to help break up the clot. It was well within the 3 hr. "window of opportunity" .... But ... THEY GAVE HIM THE WRONG DRUG! 

He has now been transfered to Eastern Maine Med. 
Hasn't been able to speak. Can't move or see from the right side.
All we can do now is wait. And Pray!

Don't ever pass up an opportunity to tell the ones close to you that you Love them!


----------



## All Thumbs (Oct 25, 2010)

Lenny
Our family will keep your dad and your family in our prayers.

Carlton


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 25, 2010)

Lenny are thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  If there is anything we can do please let us know.


----------



## jimm1 (Oct 25, 2010)

May the Christ Candle we light symbolize
our desire to bring light into a world of darkness 
and hope into a world of despair.
We ask this through Christ our Lord.


----------



## Padre (Oct 25, 2010)

Your dad, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## corian king (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello Lenny! Sorry to hear about your Dad.
Our thoughts and prayers go out to him and the rest of the family!!
JIM


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 25, 2010)

So sorry to hear about that Lenny, prayers sent!


----------



## LEAP (Oct 25, 2010)

Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## markgum (Oct 25, 2010)

sorry to hear that Lenny. We will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry for the difficult news...you and your family are in our prayers.

Dan


----------



## ssajn (Oct 25, 2010)

Lenny,
Sorry to hear about your Dad. Your Dad and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 25, 2010)

Lenny, you and your family will be in my thoughts......Wrong medication????


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 26, 2010)

I certainly hope he comes around; take care of yourself in this tough situation! 

Hoping for the best!


----------



## dntrost (Oct 26, 2010)

THoughts and prayers are with you and your family... Keep up the faith.....


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 26, 2010)

Your Dad and you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care, Lenny.


----------



## el_d (Oct 26, 2010)

Our prayers are with you and yours Lenny


----------



## phillywood (Oct 26, 2010)

you and your Dad will be in my thoughts and prayers. Sorry to hear about this news and that they gave him wrong med. I am praying for his recovery.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lenny, your dad and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## burr (Oct 26, 2010)

Lenny I feel your pain in regards to incorrect meds. You share wisdom that we all need to be reminded of because in the end we never know when its our time. Never pass up a chance to say I love you I'm proud of you or I enjoy you. Thanks for the reminder I must go tell my daughter all these things. I'm praying for you and your dad


----------



## snyiper (Oct 26, 2010)

Lenny I will keep you and your family in my thoughts during these trying times.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!!  I am so sorry Lenny!  My thoughts are out for you, your dad and the rest of the family.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 26, 2010)

You, your Dad and all the family are in my prayers!!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Oct 26, 2010)

Lenny,
    Sorry for you and your family

Jerry


----------



## renowb (Oct 26, 2010)

Our prayers are with you, your Dad and family. God Bless you. If you need anything at all, please let us know.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Oct 26, 2010)

*Our prayers*

My Dad passed away from a heart attack in 1992.  For several years before that he had experienced mini-strokes.  

One of my greatest joys and memories is that a month before my Dad passed away I chose to take an early retirement from USPS.  During that month I got to spend more time with my Dad than we had experienced in years.  I take that time as God's blessing on me and my Dad.  Nothing can ever take away the memories of that one month.

Lenny, you are right on target.  Enjoy the time you have with those you love and let them know of your love.  There are no guarantees.

Lenny, you and all your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 26, 2010)

Praying for your Dad and your family. I am truly sorry for the events and only pray that God can and will work them out for the best.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 26, 2010)

Best wishes for your father and your family.  Hope that he recovers and improves over time.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear this, my friend. I know first hand about the very special bond with "woodworking" father and mentor. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## ThePenWizard (Oct 26, 2010)

I lost my Dad do to hospital error, so my prayers are with you.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 26, 2010)

Lenny, so sorry to hear of your father's problems.  Our prayers are with you and yours.  God bless you all and hold you close during this time of stress.  Always say I love you.

Charles


----------



## dalemcginnis (Oct 26, 2010)

Lenny:

So sorry to hear that.  I'm praying for you.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 26, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Lenny, you and your family will be in my thoughts......Wrong medication????


 
Yes, after arriving in the ER they ran some tests to determine if it was a bleeding stroke or a clot. It was quickly determined that it was a clot. We had to ok the treatment which consisted of a drug (?) that would be given 20% initially the rest over the next hour. (as best as I understood it)
This drug we were told was very effective in these cases if given in the 3 hour window of opportunity. It had been a little over an hour when they started the shot/IV.  Two hours later they were appologizing for giving him the treatment for a heart attack by mistake.  This drug COULD offer some help except that the dosage they gave was for the first "correct" drug.

I just got home from 2nd day in the ICU. Prognosis is rather bleak, but we are trying to remain positive.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 26, 2010)

Sheesh, Lenny. I am sorry to hear this. Your dad needs our prayers and they are coming.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 26, 2010)

Gosh Lenny, I'm really sorry to hear about your Father, I'll say a prayer for you and your family tonight, I do hope he recovers.


----------



## Scott (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about what has happened to your Dad!  I will hope and pray for the best outcome for him.

Scott.


----------



## toddlajoie (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dad. I'll be hoping and praying for a good outcome...


----------



## avbill (Oct 26, 2010)

May His hand Heal your father and comfort you and the family  God Bless


----------



## gketell (Oct 26, 2010)

Lenny, thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  I hope all turns out well!


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. You and your family are in my prayers. I hope that tomorrow brings better news.


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, Lenny.  Thinking about you and your family and hoping for the best.

- Joe


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 27, 2010)

Lenny, I am sorry to hear of what has happened to your Dad. You and your family with be held in my thoughts in the coming days.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Oct 27, 2010)

That's horrible! Our prayers are with him.


----------



## louie68 (Oct 27, 2010)

Lenny sorry to hear about your dad, stay strong, think positive,  thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 29, 2010)

Our family will gather on Saturday to say our final goodbyes to my Dad. They tell us he is actually in a coma like state, in spite of what seems like his ability to respond to our voices however briefly. 
Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## lwalden (Oct 29, 2010)

Lenny, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers this weekend.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 29, 2010)

Lenny your Dad, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 29, 2010)

Lenny

I too would like to offer my prayers to you and your family. May the good Lord watch over him and give your family the strength in these trying times. 4 years ago I had gone through these things with my Dad. He too was my reason for getting into the woodworking area. The last few months with my Dad i did more reflecting and remembering the good times with him that made us even more closer. 

Stay strong and be there for him.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 29, 2010)

With so much going on and my not being there when the Doctor met with my Mom, and getting information second hand, things got a little mixed up in translation. We do meet as a family tomorrow to be updated on my Dad's condition and where we go from here. I don't know what that means at this point. They have told us he is in a "coma like" state. All I can tell you is today I got down close to him and said "DAD! The food sucks here, whatta ya say we get outta here!" .... and he spun his head towards me and opened both his eyes, holding them open for quite awhile, moving as if he wanted to say "Let's go!"


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 31, 2010)

My Dad passed away shortly after noon today, surrounded by his family. 

Thanks to everyone would held my family in their thoughts in these trying times.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 31, 2010)

Lenny said:


> My Dad passed away shortly after noon today, surrounded by his family.
> 
> Thanks to everyone would held my family in their thoughts in these trying times.



Lenny,

Hopefully you will be able to hold happy memories of you dad with you, not the painful ones of the last weeks.

Remember all the good times, and sometime in the near future - hopefully some lesson that he taught you will remind you of how much of him you still hold in you.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 31, 2010)

You and your family have our deepest condolences on the loss of your dad .


----------



## ThomJ (Oct 31, 2010)

Condolences Lenny


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 31, 2010)

Lenny said:


> My Dad passed away shortly after noon today, surrounded by his family.
> 
> Thanks to everyone would held my family in their thoughts in these trying times.


 

Oh wow Lenny. Sorry to hear this. It seems like just a little part of us all just passed with him. We followed this when you first posted. To lose family members is really hard. I am sure there is that little bit of comfort knowing that your Dad is no longer in pain and that he will be waiting in Heaven when the chain that was broken will be whole again. Until then remember him for all the cherished events and good times and my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 31, 2010)

Condolences on the loss of your dad.


----------



## Hubert H (Oct 31, 2010)

*With a prayer*

Lenny! Sorry to hear about your father.
Our thoughts and prayers go out to him and your family!!
HWH


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Lenny. Please take good care of yourself and your family.


----------



## Brentda1 (Oct 31, 2010)

May God provide you peace in the coming days.  My young sons have just started exploring the workshop with me....try to remember the fun your dad must have had watching you make sawdust in those early days.  Brent, Noah, and Jeremiah.


----------



## markgum (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry to hear this Lenny.  You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Nov 1, 2010)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## jaeger (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your father Lenny. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Toni (Nov 1, 2010)

Lenny so sorry to hear about your dad! You are all in my prayers! My deepest condolences


----------



## skiprat (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Lenny. I wish you and yours well over this tough time.


----------



## Playzaround (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.  My condolenses to you and your family.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm sorry Lenny, your family will still be in my prayers.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 1, 2010)

Lenny, I am sorry for your loss. Our prayers are for you and your family.


----------



## Dave_M (Nov 1, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Lenny.  I'll be praying for your family this day.


----------



## Padre (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww Lenny, I am so sorry for your loss.

May his soul rest in peace.  And may you take comfort in that fact that you were with him during this time of trial, and he knows how much you love him.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 1, 2010)

That's not the update we were hoping for, Lenny.  Thank you for letting us know.

I'm glad you were able to talk to him after the incident; I'm sure that meant a lot to him. 

Andrew


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Lenny.  Condolences to you and your family.

- Joe


----------



## dalemcginnis (Nov 1, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------



## CSue (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that Lenny.  Your dad and all your family will be in my prayers.


----------

